# MARS Coat King



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Can anyone suggest which size MARS Coat King I should use on my Golden Retriever? Or, would you recommend the Oster which is cheaper, but I'll go either way. If suggesting Oster, please suggest which size as well since I'm not sure they're the same. Lastly, single or double blade. Any info would sure be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Anybody?? Please help!!


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.marscoatking.com/pages/mars-coat-king-size-guide

I'd probably go with an original 16 blade for a Golden. That said, be judicious about your use of the Coat King. It is definitely better than a furminator and can be a valuable tool, but they do cut coat and can quickly create big holes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's useful for ears, around the ears, and thinning out the "mane". But like everything - you can overdo it. And I've been told absolutely not to touch the "jacket" area with any blades of any kind - including mars strippers. 

I just have a 12 blade.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Megora said:


> And I've been told absolutely not to touch the "jacket" area with any blades of any kind.



Is the Oster rake considered a blade? The person showing me some grooming techniques uses this rake everywhere on his golden weekly. I've been doing the same with Lucy and it does take out a lot of undercoat. I haven't noticed any holes or damage to the coat whatsoever but I did wonder about using it this frequently and on the whole coat.


----------

